# Carolina Q



## Rockin Rooster (Apr 6, 2007)

I went to South Carolins to visit family and ofcourse had to tote along the WSM. We did a couple of butts and had some samiches Carolins style.
http://home.comcast.net/~volstew/wsb/me ... te1127.JPG

later today I'll post a couple more picks on my website of the BBQ.


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 6, 2007)

Great looking sandwich Rooster!!


----------



## Diva Q (Apr 6, 2007)

Your family is truly blessed. 

That is a great looking Sammie.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 6, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## Finney (Apr 6, 2007)

That did look pretty good!!!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Apr 6, 2007)

That looks like some great eats, How bout postin your Carolina slaw recipe


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 6, 2007)

I'll take one er make that a half dozen. Looks great!


----------



## Finney (Apr 6, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> That looks like some great eats, How bout postin your Carolina slaw recipe



Not his, but here's a few:  http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t=5645


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Apr 6, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> That looks like some great eats, How bout postin your Carolina slaw recipe



Ok 
.
.
.
.
.
here it comes
.
.
.
.
.
Get your pencils ready
.
.
.
.
.
Got paper?
.
.
.
.
.
Two bags shreaded cabbage (1lb bags I think)
One jar Marzetties slaw dressing (about 12-16oz)
Hope it isn't too complicated, but it sure is good. :P
I haven't been able to come up with anything I like better.


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Apr 6, 2007)

Willy T. said:
			
		

> Looks like some mighty fine Carolina Q for a Tenn. boy  If you had red slaw,it would have been a North Carolina sandwich.
> 
> Willy T.


The wife is from the "Low Country" so that is where I get my Carolina Q knoledge. The pork has a Tennessee twist with my rub and sauce.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 6, 2007)

Great looking lunch.


----------



## Finney (Apr 6, 2007)

Willy T. said:
			
		

> Looks like some mighty fine Carolina Q for a Tenn. boy  If you had red slaw,it would have been a North Carolina sandwich.
> 
> Willy T.



Can't beat the Lexington style red BBQ slaw.  Makes me hungry just thinking of a BBQ Sandwich with some BBQ slaw...  hushpuppies, fries, onion rings, etc.

Hey Willy T, your setup (tents, banners, etc) was pictured in the lastest edition of the NCBS newsletter.


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Apr 6, 2007)

Couple more Q pics form the visit with the folks.
Finished butts
http://home.comcast.net/~volstew/wsb/me ... te1128.JPG

Furture BBQ's
http://home.comcast.net/~volstew/wsb/me ... te1129.JPG
about 70lbs so far.


----------



## Larry D. (Apr 6, 2007)

Rockin Rooster said:
			
		

> Couple more Q pics form the visit with the folks.
> Finished butts
> http://home.comcast.net/~volstew/wsb/me ... te1128.JPG
> 
> ...



I did NOT need to see those photos on Good Friday, when I'm not allowed to eat any meat.  Thanks a heap, Rooster.


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Apr 6, 2007)

Sorry Larry, but I would be remissed if I didn't include pics of the past trips cook.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Apr 6, 2007)

Good looking website there Rockin. How many $$$$ do you put out in entry fees for all those contests? Just curious.


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Apr 6, 2007)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Good looking website there Rockin. How many $$$$ do you put out in entry fees for all those contests? Just curious.


Between $225-$250 entry + extra $50ish for private port-a-pot +$100ish for minimum meats. Iwould say around $500 - $600 per contest.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 6, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Willy T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now your're talkin'


----------



## john a (Apr 6, 2007)

Yes indeed, some mighty good looking chow.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 6, 2007)

There have been 2 NCBS newsletters so far...both have contained
articles written by the good Captain.


----------



## wittdog (Apr 6, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> There have been 2 NCBS newsletters so far...both have contained
> articles written by the good Captain.


Thats why your the darling of the Qumnity.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 6, 2007)

Indeed! [smilie=a_chuckle.gif]


----------



## Finney (Apr 8, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> There have been 2 NCBS newsletters so far...both have contained
> articles written by the good Captain.



I skip those.   :roll:


----------



## JohnnyReb (Apr 9, 2007)

why you wanna mess up good BBQ with slaw on top
did you at least  have some mustard based sauce on it ?

we put slaw on hot dogs in the part of SC im from  :roll: 

Heh looks good though


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 9, 2007)

Willy T. said:
			
		

> crazyhorse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think slaw should be put on everything


----------



## Finney (Apr 9, 2007)

red slaw is the only way to go


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 9, 2007)

Raine said:
			
		

> BBQ sandwich with red slaw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is tasty looking!


----------

